# Немецкие кнопочные аккордеоны Royal Standart и Firotti



## dravig (14 Дек 2010)

Сейчас довольно часто в продаже музыкальных инструментов встречаются кнопочные аккордеоны ГДР-овского производства: Royal Standart и Firotti. Расскажите что они из себя представляют, хотя бы относительно Грандины. Обращение к гуглу к сожалению ответа на этот вопрос не дало...


----------



## Новиков Игорь (14 Дек 2010)

Грандина появилась позже. Когда- то на работе имел возможность много играть на Рояль Стандарте.Инструмент нравился:для самодеятельности ,халтур- самое то,что надо. Звонкий и легкий. Для другой своей работы покупал(для организации)Грандину,как помню,еще в магазине на Кузнецком мосту.После Рояль Стандарта показался тяжелым,расход воздуха больший и клавиши или крупнее или расстояние между ними чуть больше (сейчас уж не помню)но играть было не очень комфортно из-за другой растяжки пальцев.Но это были почти новый и новый инструменты.А в каком они сейчас состоянии продаются,если их уже и не выпускают более 20 лет ? Про Фиротти не знаю, не играл,разве ,что на аккордеоне Firotti 3/4,(на вид еще более древний)но это совсем другая тема.


----------



## Евгений51 (14 Дек 2010)

*dravig*,

Лучше уж "Кировский".


----------



## dravig (14 Дек 2010)

Цитата:


> А в каком они сейчас состоянии продаются,если их уже и не выпускают более 20 лет



Ну состояние различное... иногда в полуразваливающемся виде, иногда во вполне играбельном... 
А вот Firotti, интересно, что за птица?


----------



## MAN (14 Дек 2010)

dravig писал:


> А вот Firotti, интересно, что за птица?


Вот тут немножко рассказывал о нём обладатель такого инструмента:
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_459/1
Насколько могу судить, он до сих пор с ним не расстался и продолжает поиски альтернативы.


----------

